# International 866



## Pitt St Farmer (Apr 26, 2009)

Howdy all , a new guy here, my name is Arby. 

I am a sometimes farmer for my parents on a farm in New South Wales, Australia.

Over the last couple of weeks I have been preparing some ground for sewing on their 866 International tractor.

After changing the engine oil and filling the transmission with hydraulic fluid and working about 60 acres , I noticed that the engine oil level has increased dramatically and the hydraulic fluid has decreased virtually by the same level. 

Has anyone ever had anything similar happen? Is this my worst fear that the tractor will have to be split and a seal is gone between engine and transmission?

Regards
Arby


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Arby! Have you been able to identify exactly where the oil leaks are located or at least the general area?


----------



## Pitt St Farmer (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the welcome.

I am actually wondering if the hydraulic oil from the transmission could be pumping into the motor?

Regards

Arby


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitt St Farmer _
> *Hi, thanks for the welcome.
> 
> I am actually wondering if the hydraulic oil from the transmission could be pumping into the motor?
> ...


I am not saying that it would be impossible but VERY unlikely.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

An increase in oil level like you mention could be caused by leaking fuel injectors, or perhaps a leaking head gasket. Does the oil look clean? (no signs of coolant) In some cases the injector pump can leak oil into the engine but not likely. Is the oil nice and thick viscosity or is it very runny and have a strong diesel fuel smell? 

The trans. oil leakage could be a bad seal or seals.


----------



## Pitt St Farmer (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, thinking about it now, you may be correct with the injectors leaking. 

When the tractor has sat over night, it is difficult to start (without aerostart or a bit gas in the manifold). When it does start , it will not rev above idle for about a minute with alot of smoke.

I think the part that has been throwing me is that the injector pump is only about 20 hrs old and the motor oil doesn't seem to have lost viscosity .

I will definitely pursue the injectors leaking. There is no real evidence of a blown head gasket.

Thanks, I will let you know how I go.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you suspect the injectors may be leaking; pull them and take them to a diesel shop and have them pop and pressure tested for correct popping pressure and spray pattern as well as showing evidence of leakage. 

You would be surprised at how much raw fuel a leaking injector can dump into the cylinder which eventually finds its way into the oil. The liquid diesel dripping down does not burn much untill the tractor is under a real heavy load. Then the fuel will burn good. Sometimes this will clear up sloppy injectors as well.


----------

